# Stahls’ Offers New AquaTru Heat Transfer Stock Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

AquaTru™ Dye-Block™ Stock Numbers from Stahls’ let you cash in on the sports uniform market and more with heat transfers featuring eco-friendly, water-based inks that block dye-migration, even on sublimated polyester and other synthetic fabrics. Applying at 275 degrees, the lightweight, stretchable transfers are ideal for use on performance wear and heat-sensitive fabrics like Lycra and spandex. 

They also are compatible with 100 percent cotton, cotton/poly blends, Cordura, tri-blends and uncoated nylon. They are CPSIA compliant and lab certified to block dye and remain soft through 125 washes. All you need is your heat press.

AquaTru Heat Transfer Stock Numbers are available in 4-, 6- and 8-inch Pro Block and Team U.S. fonts and come in black, gold, navy, red, royal and white. They are sold in packs of five. To find out more, go to https://goo.gl/V2d8pa.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

